# Arabic Resources | موارد متعلقة باللغة العربية



## elroy

Hello everybody,

I am pleased to introduce the *Arabic Resources thread*. This thread will contain a compilation of helpful resources covering various topics about the Arabic language and gathered by our foreros. A special thank you goes to *Whodunit*  for compiling our first set of 40 links.

In the interest of easy and rapid location of links, this thread will be composed of several posts, each containing a set of links relevant to a particular topic. In order to facilitate reference to links in threads and/or PMs, individual links will be numbered according to post number and order of appearance.

*To add a link to the thread, please use the Report function below this post to send us your suggestions. Thanks!*

I hope we all benefit from this asset and contribute to its development.

Best regards,
elroy


----------



## elroy

Note: The list of contributors is getting long for the "editing reason" line, so I'm putting the name of the contributors here: Thanks, Taalib, Josh, Haroon, pcopti, kopo, Wadi Hanifa, Long_Tall_Texan, Abu Talha, tr463, نهشل بن شداد , Barkoosh and Paxos 
*Dictionaries and Glossaries*
2a.1 Mawrid Reader (a single search, by root letters for example "k t b", for the contents of 27 printed dictionaries, including Hans Wehr, Lane's Lexicon, Hava, Al-Munjid, and Badawi/Hinds)
2a.2 Almaany.com‬ (Arabic-English, English-Arabic, including new words not found in traditional dictionaries)
2a.3 Glosbe (multilingual dictionaries based on bilingual corpora)
2a.4 Reverso Context (multilingual dictionaries based on bilingual corpora)
2a.5 The Quranic Arabic Corpus (for the meaning, morphology and frequency of use of each word in the Qur'an)
2b. Babylon English-Arabic Dictionary - Babylon
(English-Arabic)
2c. Arab2English Dictionary - Babylon
(Arabic-English)
2d. Dictionary - Babylon
(German-Arabic)
2e. قاموس معاجم اللغة: معجم عربي عربي Arabic monolingual dictionaries لسان العرب، مختار الصحاح، المعجم الوسيط، تاج العروس، الصحاح في اللغة
2f. http://www.alburaq.net/dictionary1/transform.cfm 
(Arabic-English)
2g. ECTACO - Electronic Dictionary, Handheld Electronic Dictionaries, Electronic Translator, Translation Software, Ebook Reader. - ECTACO
(Arabic-English, English-Arabic)
2h. Arabic-English Lexicon by Edward William Lane
2h1.free Lane Arabic English Lexicon / Dictionary
2i. Trade Forex | CFDs Trading | Options | Easy Forex | easyMarkets
(English-Arabic dictionary for commerce & stock market terminology)
2j. http://www.lessan.org/web/all.jsp
(Arabic<>German, Arabic<>English, Arabic<>Spanish)
2k. http://www.mpm.gov.ma/documentation/terminologie_maritime.htm
(French-Arabic glossary of maritime terminology)
2l. English - Arabic Glossary: Finance 
(English-Arabic finance glossary)
2m. http://www.saccourt.com/geninfo/legal_glossaries/glossaries/Arabic_English_Legal_Glossary.pdf
(English-Arabic legal glossary)
2n. arabsun.de
(Arabic-English-German, all directions; German interface)
2o. English-Arabic Dictionary - Index
(English-Arabic)
2p. WHO EMRO | WHO EMRO  |  Unified Medical Dictionary
(The unified medical dictionary of the WHO glossary, Arabic-English-French-German)
2q. العيادة الشاملة :: Click4clinic.com :: 
(medical glossary, both directions)
2r. Medicine English-Arabic Dictionary - Babylon
(medical glossary, English-Arabic)
2s. Unified Dentistry Dictionary                                                                        Dictionary - Babylon
(dentristry glossary, English-Arabic)
2t. Dictionary - Babylon
(economic glossary, English-Arabic)
2u. English 2 Arabic Glossary Dictionary - Babylon
(glossary of phrases and rare words, English-Arabic)
2v. Wadan English-Arabic Auditing Terms Dictionary - Babylon
(glossary of auditing terms, English-Arabic)
2w. الباحث العربي: قاموس عربي عربي (Arabic-Arabic dictionaries)
2x. www.investing-glossary.com
(financial and investing glossary: English-French-Arabic or French-English-Arabic, with explanations in Arabic of the Arabic translations)
2y. http://web.ifac.org/download/translation_db_file_01.pdf
(glossary of auditing terms, English-Arabic)
2z. http://www.arabization.org.ma/Dictionnaire.asp
(Arabic-French-English, glossary of field-specific terms, searchable, Arabic interface)
2aa. http://unterm.un.org/dgaacs/arabterm.nsf
(UN terminology; English-Arabic-French-Spanish)
2bb. http://www.arabdictionary.huji.ac.il/
(Arabic-Hebrew, both directions)
2cc. http://www.dictionarybay.com/en_ar.aspx (Arabic-English, both directions, with specialized dictionaries).
2dd. Mo3jam: Dictionary of colloquial Arabic / Arabic Slang (user-generated dictionary of colloquial Arabic; interface in English and Arabic).
2ee. xxxx Dead link removed.
2ff. باسم - بحث عن مصطلح technical terminology in different fields. In Arabic, English, French and German.
2gg. Arabic-English dictionary for the use of students : Hava, J.G : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive
(Hava's Arabic-English dictionary. Very helpful for classical Arabic, but not much good for MSA.)
2hh. Aratools Arabic-English Dictionary
(Arabic-English dictionary, gives prefix and suffix morphology and shows POS information).
2ii. Search and Download International Terminology - Microsoft | Language Portal (IT and computer-related terminology from Microsoft.)
2jj. Dictionnaire Français-Arabe en ligne - Larousse (French-Arabic dictionary).
2kk. http://www.acmls.org/Dictionary/Abb_search.asp (Medical accronyms. English-Arabic)
2ll. 2014. The Arabic Dialect of Benghazi (Libya): Historical and Comparative Notes E-Book about the dialects of Benghazi (Eastern Libya).
2mm. http://scans.library.utoronto.ca/pdf/5/32/dictionnairefran00abaluoft/dictionnairefran00abaluoft.pdf  French-Arabic dictionary (Alegrian Arabic)


----------



## elroy

*Alphabet and Writing*
3a. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabic_alphabet
3b. http://www.sakkal.com/ArtArabicCalligraphy.html
(about calligraphy)
3c. http://www.webarabic.com/portail/apprendre/prenoms/index.php
(transliteration of some names into Arabic [French site])
3d. http://www.al-islam.com/key.htm (If you do not have Arabic typing capabilities on your computer you can type the Arabic word(s) out here and copy and paste them onto the forum)
3e. fsi-language-courses.com
(Foreign Service Institute's course on the writing system of Classical Arabic. Warning: Some words are incorrectly spelled with a ء)
3f. http://www.muftah-alhuruf.com/email.html
(Use this virtual keyboard to compose e-mails or other documents in Arabic. It even types Arabic numbers!)
3g. Clavier arabe en ligne LEXILOGOS >>
(another virtual keyboard)
3h. Yamli - يملي: محرك بحث عربي ومحول الحروف
(Great transliteration tool from Latin alphabet into Arabic)
3i. تجربة أدوات الإدخال من Google عبر الإنترنت – أدوات الإدخال من Google
(Another transliteration tool between Latin and Arabic alphabet)
3j. Intellark (Virtual notepad for the English-based (Intellark) layout)
(about the Arabic alphabet)
3k. Deciphering handwritten Arabic
(An article about how to read handwritten Arabic)


----------



## elroy

*Grammar*
4a. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabic_grammar 
(summary of Arabic grammar)
4b. http://home.unilang.org/main/wiki2/index.php/Arabic:_Verb_Reference 
(Arabic verb stem patterns and basic conjugation)
4c. http://www.dalilusa.com/Arabic_Course/glossary_arabic_grammar.asp
(Arabic grammatical terminology)
4d. Frames Layout
(Arabic verb conjugations)
4e. http://www.mtholyoke.edu/courses/mjiyad/Arabic Grammar Book.doc
(mini-grammar book)
4f. ACON, the Arabic Conjugator - conjugate Arabic verbs online
(free verb conjugator!)
4g. Hocharabisch Grammatik online lernen
(arabische Grammatik im Überblick - auf Deutsch/in German)
4h. http://www.reefnet.gov.sy/Arabic_Proficiency/Arabic_Proficiency_Index.htm
(Grammatical tips and rules concerning correct writing in Arabic)
4i. فهرس كتاب الكفاف قواعد اللغة العربية
(various grammatical explanations in Arabic - with explanations of how to use many Arabic particles)
4j. Arabic Online - Free Comprehensive Resource of Arabic Grammar (various grammatical explanations - as well as vocabulary lists, information on the history of Arabic, and more)
4k. http://arabic.desert-sky.net/g_conj.html (Conjugation of verbs in MSA and Egyptian)
4l. Brief List of Arabic Word Roots (Arabic word roots)
4m. Arabic Verb, Arabic Conjugator and Analyzer - Conjugate Arabic Verbs Online (Verb conjugator)
4n. b119.org -&nbspb119 Resources and Information. (paradigms for the derivative verbal forms/stems)
4o. Cooljugator: The Smart Conjugator in Modern Standard Arabic (Verb conjugator)
4p. كتاب: إعراب القرآن الكريم|نداء الإيمان


----------



## elroy

*Vocabulary*
5a. http://orientx.unizh.ch:9080/nabori/overview.jsp 
(test your knowledge of Arabic vocabulary [German site]) 
5b. http://www.jordanianarabic.com/arabicclass/myclass.html
(basic vocabulary lists)
5c. http://www.jordanianarabic.com/arabicclass/vocabnew/vocabulary/index.html
(vocabulary lists with pictures)
5d. http://www.languageguide.org/arabic/
(basic vocabulary, with some grammar)
5e. http://arabic.desert-sky.net/index.html
(basic vocabulary, MSA and Egyptian)


----------



## elroy

*Basic Words and Phrases - Standard Arabic (fuS7a)*
**
6. http://www.i-cias.com/babel/arabic/01.htm


----------



## elroy

*Basic Words and Phrases - Colloquial Arabic
*
7a. http://www.kfshrc.edu.sa/arabian/html/arabic_phrases.html 
7b. http://www.angelfire.com/ky3/bakah/language.html
7c. http://langmedia.fivecolleges.edu/co...n/joIndex.html
(Palestinian Arabic of Jordan) 
7d. http://www.alrashidmall.com/learn-arabic.htm
(Saudi Arabic)


----------



## elroy

*Online Lessons/Tutorials - Classical Arabic/MSA
*
8a. http://www.ukindia.com/zar1.htm 
(reading)
8b. http://mec.sas.upenn.edu/marhaba/lesson_plans.html 
(basic vocabulary and grammar)
8c. http://www.lootah.sch.ae/ArabicTutor/MenuEng.htm 
(basic reading and conversation)
8d. (http://www.hfac.uh.edu/mcl/karima/arabic/ 
(alphabet)
8e. http://www.multimediaquran.com/quran/arabic/ 
(grammar)
8f. http://www.webarabic.com/portail/apprendre/ 
(French site) 
8g. http://i-cias.com/babel/arabic/
(basic Arabic)
8h. www.madinaharabic.com
(beginner's course with audio)
8i. http://lexicorient.com/babel/arabic/06.htm
(basic phrases, writing, and more)
8j. http://www.mediu.org/eMaahad/eBooks/index.htm
(Arabic grammar, writing, and more - mostly in Arabic; not accessible through Firefox)
8k. http://www.uponsunnah.com/arabic.php
(recorded lectures)
8l. http://islamic-knowledge.com/Learning_Arabic/Madeenah_Books_wma/
(more recorded lectures)
8m. http://www.muslimtents.com/learningarabic/classinfo.html
(audio lessons)
8n. http://transliteration.org/quran/home.htm
(exercises in transliteration - based on the text of the Qur'an. You can choose your own interface language!)
8o. http://www.musulmanesandaluces.org/madrasa/Madrasa.htm
(Arabic lessons for Spanish speakers)
8p. http://tutor.lootah.com/
(lessons covering the alphabet, words, sentences, and conversations, with audio)
8q. http://onlinelearning.lingnet.org/arabic/default1.htm
(lessons for intermediate and advanced students)
8r. http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Arabic
(basic lessons for beginners)
8s. http://www.almadrasa.org/recursos/
(in Spanish)
8t. http://areg.amaksoud.com/Arabic
(basic lessons with exercises)
8u. http://afl.sakhr.com/afl/ (lessons for different levels)
8v. http://fsi-language-courses.org/Content.php?page=Arabic Foreign Service Institue's course of MSA, PDF format
8w. http://www.iu.edu.sa/web/spages/edu/syukbah/syukbah.htm 4 levels of Arabic (starting from beginners) from Medina University
8x. http://learning.aljazeera.net/arabic Online course from Aljazeera channel, using news, videos, and fully vowelized texts.


----------



## elroy

*Online Lessons/Tutorials - Colloquial Arabic*

9b. http://friendsofmorocco.org/arabictoc.htm 
(Moroccan Arabic)
9c. Speak Moroccan Arabic |
(Moroccan Arabic)
9d. http://onlinelearning.lingnet.org/BIA/data/loader.htm
(Iraqi Arabic)
9e. http://aramati.com/aramati_old/public_html/sudanesearabic/index.html
(Sudanese Arabic)
9f. http://abcleb.com/
(Lebanese Arabic)
9g. http://web.1asphost.com/NOASS/ArEg/
(Egyptian Arabic, with standard Arabic as well)
9h. http://pageduliban.ch/index.htm
(Lebanese Arabic, with standard Arabic as well - site in French)
9i. http://www.gulfarabic.com/
(extensive lessons in Gulf Arabic)
9m. Talk In Arabic website offering lessons in different dialects. Some of the material requires paid subscription
9n. Top 10 Free Levantine Arabic Resources (and a few more besides...) List of online resources for Levantine Arabic


----------



## elroy

*Media
*
10a. http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/news/
(BBC - news in Arabic)
10b. mms://82.178.28.24/moiaudio 
(Omani radio)
10c. http://english.aljazeera.net/HomePage 
(Al-Jazeera in English)
10d. http://www.arabicnews.com/ 
(News from the Arab world)
10e. http://www.podcast.net/cat/90
(Downloadable music and news; can be played directly)
10f. http://arabic-media.com/arabicnews.htm
(Online newspapers from different Arab countries)
10g. http://www.rmc-mo.com/ar/
(Radio Monte Carlo; Arabic-speaking radio with news and entertainement, broadcast from Paris. Interesting for those wishing to listen to different Arabic dialects)
10h. http://www.sis.gov.eg/Ar/Default.htm
(Egyptian radio and television station)
10i. http://www.alarabiya.net/aatv.aspx
(Arabic news channel from Dubai)
10j. http://www.tunisiatv.com/index1.html
(Tunisian TV. Click "Direct" on the left. Broadcasts in MSA and Tunisian Arabic)
10k. http://nclrc.org/webcasts/arabic/ News in MSA with exercices on written and audio texts. (Note: now news were added since September 2010).


----------



## elroy

*About Arabic
*
11a. http://www.infoplease.com/ce6/society/A0804477.html 
(about the Arabic language – general)
11b. http://www.pacificarabic.com/resources/diglossia.shtml 
(about Arabic diglossia)
11c. http://www.pacificarabic.com/resources/whystudy.shtml 
(“Why study Arabic?”)
11d. http://www.alhewar.net/Basket/Habeeb_Salloum_Spanish_Language.htm 
(about Arabic influences on the Spanish language)
11e. http://www.chj.de/index.html
(about the Arabic language, its writing system, and more - site in German)
11f. http://arabworld.nitle.org/introduction.php?module_id=1
(about Arabic - general)
11g. http://semitistik.uni-hd.de/seeger/english/ramalla_e.htm
(about the Arabic dialect of central Palestine - with recordings)
11h. http://arabicgems.wordpress.com/
(various fascinating aspects of the Arabic language)
11i. http://www.yabeyrouth.com/pages/index2849.htm
(articles about Arabic, poetic wonders, lists of common errors, and more)
11j. http://www.wm.edu/aata/arabic.php
(about the Arabic language, with demonstrations of how to write the letters)
11k. http://arabic.desert-sky.net/faq.html
(Arabic FAQ's)


----------



## elroy

*Downloads
*
12a. http://www.fatwa-online.com/downloads/dow002/ 
(various PDF files with lessons, grammar charts, and more) 
12b. http://www.hmaxos.com/downloads.htm
(various PDF files about spoken and written Arabic, the Arabic plural system, the Arabic keyboard, and more)
12c. http://www.almeshkat.net/books/list.php?cat=16
(various books - reference and otherwise - available for download)
12d. http://www.arabicl.org.sa/index.php
(a wealth of scholarly articles, etc. about Arabic language pedagogy)


----------



## elroy

*Pronunciation*

13a. http://www.hejleh.com/tree/names.html 
13b. http://wahiduddin.net/words/99_pages/app_a_pronunciation.htm


----------



## elroy

*Miscellaneous*

14a. http://www.humaniora.sdu.dk/fjernefremmedsprog/ressourcer/arab-unit-links.html
(a site with a wealth of links; the explanatory information on the main page is in Danish but most of linked-to websites are not)
14b. http://gloss.lingnet.org/searchResources.aspx
(a wealth of Arabic resources, for various levels and skills. Just choose Arabic and indicate the level and skills you are interested in)
14c. http://www.pcdc.edu.ps/textbooks/index.htm
(all Palestinian textbooks in pdf format)
14d. http://www.jordanianarabic.com/arabicclass/arabicxyzthanksaa.html
(a plethora of various resources for learners; as of 16/11/06, not all links work)
14e. http://www.geckil.com/~harvest/arabic/
(many resources, including media, vocabulary and grammar tutorials, and others)
14f. http://www.arabicclass.com/
(various tutorials for classical and colloquial Arabic, among other things)
14g. http://www.geckil.com/~harvest/arabic/index.html
(a wealth of resources on various topics)
14h. http://www.ali.aucegypt.edu/ReadingListening/Zaza_reading/index.html
(short passages at various level of difficulty to practice reading comprehension, with exercises)
14i. http://scribe.googlelabs.com/ autocomplete suggestions as you type Arabic
14j. http://nclrc.org/webcasts/arabic/ Corpus compiled from newspaper and some literary texts.
14k. http://www.arabicmusictranslation.com/ blog offering the Arabic lyrics and their English translation of many Arabic songs


----------



## cherine

*Texts for Learners*

15a. Biblica | The International Bible Society
(_Book of Life_ translation of the Bible - fully vowelized)
15b.ألكتاب المقدس - إقرأ (fully vowelized text of the Bible in Arabic, along side the English text).
15c. Quraan Transliteration
(Fully vowelized and transliterated text of the Qur'an)
15d.https://www.mosshaf.com/ Text of the Qur'an with translations in English, French, Spanish, German, Russian & Urdu, and i3rab.
15e. Simple Search
(Children's stories in Arabic - some vowelized)
15f. http://www.hindawi.org/kalimat/categories/children.stories/ Vowelized children stories
15g. Arabic: Fully vowelized reading material on the web WR thread discussing fully vowelized reading materials, with links


----------



## elroy

*Audio
*
16a. http://www.arabic.ru/hear/tale/tale1.html
(readings from "Ali Baba and the Fourty Thieves" - Russian interface)
16b. http://www.iub.edu/~smac/summer/rec_text_a100.htm
(lessons and drills for beginners)
16c. http://arabic.euronews.net/ (Euronews in Arabic. Audio with transcripts.)
16d. http://memritv.org/
(hundreds of video clips on a variety of contemporary topics - subtitled)
16e. http://www.france24.com/ar/
(French news channel, with Arabic service. Click on البث المباشر.)
16f. http://www.aljazeera.net/Channel/Livestreaming
(Aljazeera news channel)


----------



## cherine

*Technical matters:*

- Arabic keyboard layout
- How to type numerals, diacritical marks, special letters for transliteration
- Arabic text on Word document
- How to insert English words into an Arabic text

Arabic font size adjustment: Huruf – Add-ons für Android (a Firefox add-on, thank you @WannaBFluent)


----------

